# Sonivox and Pro Tools



## Delboy (Jun 26, 2020)

Can anyone offer help as getting nowhere with Sonivox support not AVID

We bought a few Sonivox products from JRR recently in their sale and have installed them onto my son's Mac and after a couple of hiccups with one product namely, Twist 2 we finally have them all working in Logic Pro and in Ableton - the 2 DAWs he mainly uses.
However, he does also have a working copy of Pro Tools upgraded to the latest version and although all the products are in the Preference Library listing they do not show up in the Audio folder nor does the Manufacturer name in the listing ... Izotope products do show along with others but no mention of Sonivox.

We have tried deleting the cache and restarting and the products do load during the start process .. well the names are mentioned as it goes through the scan list .. but they do not show when it opens.

We have updated Pro Tools with all relevant installs as far as those listed in our AVID account.

Anyone have any ideas about what else we need to do? to try rectify this. thks


----------



## Rob (Jun 26, 2020)

Don't have protools, but could it be that PT has blacklisted those Svox plugins? Does it even have a blacklist?


----------



## Delboy (Jun 26, 2020)

That’s an interesting point Rob ... hopefully one will answer 
Just thought someone may have had the same problem as it is the Premier DAW for some


----------



## dzilizzi (Jun 26, 2020)

I have some Sonivox products and they show up in ProTools without a problem. However, ProTools is picky in the type of track set up. Try with both a mono instrument track and a stereo instrument track. Depending on the instrument, it more likely will show up in the stereo track, but some are mono only.


----------



## Delboy (Jun 26, 2020)

Thats the problem dzilizzi - they dont show up in the DAW only in the cache Mac files not in the list shown in PT.


----------



## dzilizzi (Jun 27, 2020)

They won't if the track doesn't match to what they are. I'm on a PC, so if is a Mac compatibility issue, I can't help. But I will check tomorrow to see how they show up on my ProTools.


----------



## Delboy (Jun 27, 2020)

Cheers .. thks for the assist


----------



## dzilizzi (Jun 27, 2020)

So these are not audio files. They are instrument files. They will not be in audio files. Do the following:

1. Go to Track/New (ctl-shift-N)
2. Create 1 Stereo Instrument - hit create.
3. In the inserts area, click and select multichannel plugin, then instrument. Twist2 should be there. 
4. Don't forget to enable record on the track to get sound out of your midi instrument (I always forget that part) 

I just double checked. It does not show up in the AudioSuite tab for me either, but it is in the instruments and loaded just fine.


----------



## Delboy (Jun 27, 2020)

Thks dzilizzi .. will check tomm with my son when he gets up Brill


----------



## cqd (Jun 27, 2020)

Make sure he installed the aax version too..


----------



## Delboy (Jun 27, 2020)

Thks cqd ... as far as I remember there was only one choice of download and we did it mainly for Logic Pro and Abelton (in both of those they show - no problem) but will check the saved zip files.


----------



## dzilizzi (Jun 27, 2020)

I'm not sure where the plugin files for Mac are stored for ProTools. But you can check there first before trying to reload. And it only shows in ProTools when you load it in an instrument track. I have a number of Sonivox instruments and they all load fine. So it definitely shouldn't be blocked.


----------



## Delboy (Jun 28, 2020)

Will let you know later but you are probably right .. just wonder why PT looks at these plugs in's differently to LP and Abelton as they are all DAWs after all


----------



## dzilizzi (Jun 28, 2020)

Delboy said:


> Will let you know later but you are probably right .. just wonder why PT looks at these plugs in's differently to LP and Abelton as they are all DAWs after all


They are all different. Some are similar. But Logic is AU, Ableton is VST, and ProTools is AAX. You do normally have to add an instrument track to add an instrument. Just how to add the track may vary. 

And? ProTools is my first DAW, so I always think the others are wrong.


----------



## Delboy (Jun 28, 2020)

Wow - didn't know any of this as I am not the musician - it just loaded. 
Guess my son understands this so I will tell him. 
I bought him PT many years ago knowing it was the industry standard but it seems today I've been told not so ... not so many use it unless in the big studios. LP and Abelton have taken over.
That's all the Uni's train in .. the only one using I saw using PT was at Surrey Uni - whereas all others we visited were LP.


----------



## cqd (Jun 28, 2020)

dzilizzi said:


> ProTools is my first DAW, so I always think the others are wrong.



Me too..well, used a cracked cubase briefly..
I tried to use ableton there last week and I was pulling out my hair after a few minutes..

The screen is backwards and everything was so finicky..


----------



## dzilizzi (Jun 28, 2020)

cqd said:


> Me too..well, used a cracked cubase briefly..
> I tried to use ableton there last week and I was pulling out my hair after a few minutes..
> 
> The screen is backwards and everything was so finicky..


I know! And everything in Cubase is VST. But I guess since they invented the term, they can use it however they want. I just never associated it with interfaces and audio connections. 

But school wise, it depends on where you go. When I have time, I take classes at the local junior college. They use Apple and ProTools because that is what the teacher likes. And he works in the industry, so they are lucky to have him.


----------



## Delboy (Jun 29, 2020)

Really interesting this - thks guys


----------

